# Verbal Intelligence



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

When I start a young dog in bitework coming out of the patrol car...I always say "where is that bad man" after a few bites the connection is made....That the phrase means hunt and bite the bad man. Does that mean they are smart or dumb? They also recognizes the bite command as yes, ok, a click, vast and stellen..dumb or smart? Just curious


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> When I start a young dog in bitework coming out of the patrol car...I always say "where is that bad man" after a few bites the connection is made....That the phrase means hunt and bite the bad man. Does that mean they are smart or dumb? They also recognizes the bite command as yes, ok, a click, vast and stellen..dumb or smart? Just curious



See http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f9/verbal-intelligence-28609/#post419497


----------

